# Hunting Small Game with Ruger 10/22



## cpt_gungho84 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm a new hunter (went deer hunting for the first time last November) and was wondering what small game I'd be capable of hunting with my Ruger 10/22? I'm sure squirrel and rabbits, but what other small game animals are there?


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

cpt_gungho84 said:


> I'm a new hunter (went deer hunting for the first time last November) and was wondering what small game I'd be capable of hunting with my Ruger 10/22? I'm sure squirrel and rabbits, but what other small game animals are there?


I am guessing they didn't hand you one of those extremely handy and informative hunting and trapping guides when you bought your licenses.

Try this link; 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10874---,00.html

It lists the small game species in Michigan. If I were in your shoes, I would really crack open that guide and read it cover to cover. Michigan hunting laws can often defy logic and common sense. Don't find out the hard way and lose that priveledge you are enjoying.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

i would mostly stick with squirrels and rabbits you can also shoot coyote with a small game license crow season opens up in feb. you CAN NOT shoot fox!!! like said in the other post read the guide that thing helps. Michigan's hunting laws are sometimes if not most of the time hard to understand. good luck, what part of the state are you from??


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

cwielock said:


> i would mostly stick with squirrels and rabbits you can also shoot coyote with a small game license crow season opens up in feb. you CAN NOT shoot fox!!! like said in the other post read the guide that thing helps. Michigan's hunting laws are sometimes if not most of the time hard to understand. good luck, what part of the state are you from??


A .22 lr wouldn't be my first choice for fox or predator hunting period but why can't he hunt fox?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I think he was implying with a small game license. To hunt fox he would need a Fur Harvester license.

That's my guess anyway.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

dead short said:


> I think he was implying with a small game license. To hunt fox he would need a Fur Harvester license.
> 
> That's my guess anyway.


sorry thats what i meant but forgot to say that. thanks for correcting me. you need a fur harvesters license to hunt fox.


----------

